# Chinchilla FREE to good home



## LeeLeeLoves (Apr 7, 2012)

Chinchilla FREE to good home in City Centre, Manchester | Small Furries for Sale | Gumtree.com

I have a lovely Chinchilla who unfortunately we are no longer able to keep in our small apartment. 

His name is Winchester he is just under 2 years old, he was 3 months when we got him. I must note he has NO tail! When we selected our chin at the breeders they had 3 males, one had no tail (just a stump) and he was too lovely to pass up. We were told it would grow back which clearly is not the case.

He is a very friendly chin and we would love for him to have another loving home. We would prefer it you already owned a chin as we feel he really needs a friend to live with as he is a little lonely.

We aren't asking for any money for him we just want him to be looked after by whoever takes him. He comes with a cage _ house, wheel + ball and all of his belongings + food. He likes the odd raisin, they're his favourite and sticks from pets at home, he loves to nibble on those all day long!

We live in Manchester and will deliver him if you live near by.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hes lovely, but i wouldnt advertise him as free, you may well end up attracting the wrong sort of people

also when you rehome him i would do so without the wheel and without the ball, plastic wheels shouldnt be used with chins as if he decided to nibble on it it would kill him, its also too small (12") chins need a minimum of a 14" wheel.

also balls should not be used full stop, they arent safe and chins can very easily over heat and die in them


----------



## karencooke83 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi do you still have your chinchilla?


----------



## scott anderson 1 (Aug 26, 2012)

hi do u still have ya chin. ive been looking for 1 for a while now an ive read up loads bout them he would b well looked after. as good as i look after my children.. if u want to ask me anything u can email me. many thanx:thumbup:


----------

